# Why is Filetrip shutting down?



## gamewitch (Mar 20, 2019)

Ok so I've been away from the GBATemp network for a really long time, but to make a long story short I was looking for Rogue DS to use on my 3DS I found it on Filetrip and that was when I found out that it was shutting down. Why exactly is Filetrip coming to an end after all these years?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 20, 2019)

Because it has been merged with GBAtemp in the form of the Download Center (top right of the page)


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 20, 2019)

Well that's unfortunate


----------



## Cyan (Mar 21, 2019)

this is just too bad, because I used filetrip a lot for personal hosting. it's easy to upload and access files.
not all files are meant to be public in the download center, I used filetrip to host all my guide's pictures and screenshots for example, which download center can't do.
I'll have to find a new host for all my pictures, and worse : remember all the places I used fletrip URL and update my guides...


----------



## Megadriver94 (Mar 22, 2019)

The end of an era indeed. Still there's github, Icloud, and Dropbox.


----------



## Costello (Mar 23, 2019)

The reason it has been shut down, and I'm going to mark this as best answer because I'm the owner / admin and I made the decision, is because from the moment we started allowing personal file uploads, people have been uploading too much illegal stuff, and eventually Google banned us. And following that, not a single reasonable ad network would work with us (the only ones who did were shady platforms that wanted to "send notifications", run "popup unders" and other bullshit, which I denied). After two years without any ads this has simply become unsustainable.


----------



## Impossible_Igntiz (Mar 25, 2019)

I did slightly remembered seeing a few GBA roms slipping on there if i recalled


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 25, 2019)

Honestly, personal uploads became a serious nightmare to keep up with and just dragged the entire site down. When I was still an admin and before my breakdown, I would spend literal hours trying to clean up all of the illegal content and banning accounts. But it impossible to keep up with and the second I took a break, 10 new accounts would show up, and the cycle would continue. It was a great site and the personal upload option sounded great at first, but everything went downhill very fast and became impossible to maintain.


----------



## Plstic (Mar 26, 2019)

Yeah, you have to be a huge company for file hosting to be profitable sadly.


----------



## Captain_N (Mar 26, 2019)

Damn, I would love if people uploaded free shit to my server. Saves me the trouble of having to download it all. Perhaps their is a server for you to use on the onion?


----------



## Prof. 9 (Mar 30, 2019)

As someone who hosted a number of utilities on FileTrip. It sure would have been nice if you guys had, like. Sent an e-mail about this. Or _anything_. Y'know?


----------



## Glyptofane (Mar 30, 2019)

Man, this sucks. I loved filetrip.


----------



## linuxares (Mar 30, 2019)

we do have a new section on GBAtemp however. https://www.gbatemp.net/download/


----------



## MasterJ360 (Mar 30, 2019)

Thats really a shame filetrip was my #1 source for flash cart files and GB/GBA roms back in the early 3DS years sad to see it go


----------



## Cyan (Mar 30, 2019)

if it's files related to consoles, they are probably available on Downloads section of gbatemp, the public file database has been transferred.

filetrip sources would be nice to use as easy file uploader on my own server for my own use (guide's pictures, etc.).
I guess I can just code one myself, but I'm not sure how secure I can code nowadays.

I hope people won't lose too much important files.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 1, 2019)

Filetrip is now closed.

Due to lack of funding we had to close our servers.
A message was posted late February to inform users to backup their files.
At the end of March the servers were shut down permanently.


----------

